# Anubias White 'Platinum'



## limz_777 (Jun 29, 2005)

should be the same , just fancy names


----------



## HybridHerp (May 24, 2012)

I predict its just a flashy name to get more people interested, that kind of thing happens a lot in this hobby. Still a pretty plant, I have to get my hands on it one day.


----------



## saddletramp (May 19, 2012)

Just another fancy name for a very white form.
Several years ago I purchased Anubias 'Snowflake' It looks very similar.
It grows slowly. There are now three pots of it.
Bill


----------



## Kehy (Feb 5, 2012)

saddletramp said:


> Just another fancy name for a very white form.
> Several years ago I purchased Anubias 'Snowflake' It looks very similar.
> It grows slowly. There are now three pots of it.
> Bill


I will always envy your anubias (at least until I get one). So nice....


----------



## Solcielo lawrencia (Dec 30, 2013)

Where can one buy this "platinum"? I'm very interested.


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

Baloney names for plants, worse than algae.:wink:

Same as the white Anubias.


----------



## Acro (Jul 7, 2012)

Thanks all! I thought it might just have been a new name for the same plant.

Can't you get side shoots by nicking the rhizome?

As for the source of 'platinum', look harder at the photo, the source is hidden within! 
You could also just search it, like I did, and find the link (where the photo came from) on alibaba . . .


----------

